# Oral designer steroid from IML - old thread



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2012)

Time to get off the alcohol and start my pre cycle liver support cleansing. I just got word that SDMZ 2.0 may be in stock in limited amounts next week! I have not run orals all year in anticipation of doing something very strong this summer. Time to up my Advanced Cycle Support and buy a bottle of Liv 52. Fridge is stocked with water bottles and hydration will be increased to 1.5 gallons daily. 

I now have something to train for =)


----------



## kaos (Jul 9, 2012)

cant wait to try it out...


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 9, 2012)

What will the cost be for 2.0?


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 9, 2012)

When will it be avail besides next weeks limited amounts?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2012)

7/16 is the earliest it will be available to my knowledge. I'm driving over to the warehouse when it comes in though =)

It was scheduled for Aug 1st so this is pretty early. 

I have never run methylsten and d-zine together. Its going to be quite the ride.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 0612Legend (Jul 9, 2012)

Cant wait to try this stuff out.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 9, 2012)

Arnt you working on your fertility Hev? 

Anyways i hope this is just as good or better than original !

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> What will the cost be for 2.0?



Not sure that a price point has been set yet. Methylstenbolone is very expensive so probably $50 or so a bottle.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Arnt you working on your fertility Hev?
> 
> Anyways i hope this is just as good or better than original !
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



Yes, I'm canceling my doc appt and running this instead. 

SDMZ 2.0 is going to blow away the original version.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jul 9, 2012)

Subbed.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jul 9, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## teezhay (Jul 9, 2012)

So this is the methylstenbolone we've all been waiting for.

Very exciting. Will you be the first guinea pig, heavy? It'd be cool to see another "transformation" log like you did last Fall.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2012)

teezhay said:


> So this is the methylstenbolone we've all been waiting for.
> 
> Very exciting. Will you be the first guinea pig, heavy? It'd be cool to see another "transformation" log like you did last Fall.



I will be logging it with the other loggers. We will need some guys here to run it.


----------



## 200+ (Jul 9, 2012)

I really want to run this stuff.  I would be willing to do a full log.  I have some Metha-Drol "in stock" but I have been wanting to try DMZ and 2.0 sounds like it's going to be the one to get!  Will there be an initial discount for forum members or anything?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2012)

Usually IML's runs discount codes throughout the year. Just keep your eyes out for logging opportunities and discounts brother.


----------



## Dath (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll be watching for this, never ran the original formula but with all the talk and great reviews looking forward to trying the 2.0 version.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 10, 2012)

Should be very strong.   Methylsten is an amazing compound.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 10, 2012)

i would love to be the  one that is choosen to run a log.i bought the sdmx formula that is out right now and it was not very good at all really a waste of my money.would love to try this and hope it is good so i can get back on the iml train.i am not bashing iml in any way i am a big fan and supporter was just not reall happy with the current sdmz.


----------



## Johnyb (Jul 10, 2012)

Really looking forward to the release of this... Glad I held off on getting old version since I wanna run this soon.
Heavy I would love to run a complete log of this stuff.  Currently using OstraRx, UltraMale and Formeron and loving
it so far.  Was looking to go with this next.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone have the androgenic ratio for m sten

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 10, 2012)

You guys are going to love this. Alone it will blow you up something hulk like. Remember no alcohol bros.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Anyone have the androgenic ratio for m sten
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



Methylstenbolone possesses an androgenic rating of 170 and an anabolic rating of 660

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/167174-super-dmz-rx-2-0-a.html*


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 10, 2012)

Im trying it


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

Single bottle will be priced at $49.99 ~ *IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx 2.0*


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 10, 2012)

ima try it as well, mdrol was pretty good


----------



## vicious 13 (Jul 10, 2012)

I want to run it I think I'll end my cycle w some instead of dbol heavy hook it up


----------



## oufinny (Jul 10, 2012)

That does look pretty ridiculous, even 1 per day will be nice.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

it's going to be the SHIT!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2012)

oufinny said:


> That does look pretty ridiculous, even 1 per day will be nice.



Anybody that knows designers knows this is going to be HUGE!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 10, 2012)

This looks interesting. I've been training like an animal lately. I would love to get my hands on this as a quick way to boost my current performance.


----------



## jodenem99 (Aug 15, 2012)

just picked up 1 bottle ,kickstart to test c 12 wk cycle 500mg  a wk .. deca 300 mg a wk, provirion 50 mg ed  , adex 1 mg eod  proper pct starting this in october


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm digging it so far.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Most powerful oral designer steroid ever from IML's coming soon!*

Very strong ...im having killer results as well!


----------



## Armydude2 (Jul 5, 2014)

Heavy do you know about shipping to APO, i am currently stationed in S. Korea....i have read tough the forum, but cant find what the ins and outs are of shipping to APO...i was wanting sust, but with all the talk of super DMZ, think ill start off with it. 

Any input would be appreciated


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2014)

Armydude2 said:


> Heavy do you know about shipping to APO, i am currently stationed in S. Korea....i have read tough the forum, but cant find what the ins and outs are of shipping to APO...i was wanting sust, but with all the talk of super DMZ, think ill start off with it.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated


IML does not ship APO but several of our retailers do. Check out Orbit Nutrition.

*International and USA Customers go to Orbitnutrition.com and use HEAVY10 for 10% off all orders at Orbit*


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 6, 2014)

Armydude2 said:


> Heavy do you know about shipping to APO, i am currently stationed in S. Korea....i have read tough the forum, but cant find what the ins and outs are of shipping to APO...i was wanting sust, but with all the talk of super DMZ, think ill start off with it.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated


I got some Primo, hid it in a speaker and had it shipped to Kunsan AB. It was all there when I got there.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 6, 2014)

I was saving a bottle of 2.0, guess I can run it now and buy more.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I was saving a bottle of 2.0, guess I can run it now and buy more.


This thread is pretty old brother. IML does not make or carry SDMZ 2.0 anymore. 

SDMZ 3.0 is the best version and is what IML now sells. 

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/super-dmz-rx-3/


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 7, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> This thread is pretty old brother. IML does not make or carry SDMZ 2.0 anymore.
> 
> SDMZ 3.0 is the best version and is what IML now sells.
> 
> http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/super-dmz-rx-3/


dang that sux, I didnt notice it was bumped. Thanx.


----------

